# My new Vostok



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok, the bad news is, I know, I know, it's a terrible pic, my worst yet and that's saying some









The good news is there's no pic on the







face


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep not bad, is the crown origional? If so have they done away with the screw down crown, looks a lot smaller than we're used to.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's better! No picture dial and no rotating bezel. Yipeee.....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes PG, it's the original crown and honestly it looks a lot better than my pic suggests!

Yiiippeee indeed Stan, that designer must have taken some stick, no rotating bezel, no jetfighters, no playground colours, where did he think he was?

Their best effort yet in my opinion apart from a model named "VIP" which I saw a year or so ago, very tasteful anyone got or seen one of these?

Believe it or not Vostok will make up any dial you want so why they persist with those "pic" watches I can't imagine.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There are a lot of these Prestige series on ebay at the mo! Russian seller via Finland etc! Shows they can do a decent watch dial







I like the last one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is quite nice. I hope Vostok moves away from the "picture, bezel" fixation soon. It can do so much better, as we've seen


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just been browsing and found this on another site! Ladies Vostok with a Seiko qtz movement









What will they be doing next?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I like that one Stan, where did you get it and how much??

Ta


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

I've sent you a pm









Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> Garry,
> 
> I've sent you a pm
> 
> ...


Well send one to me as well


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank You Stanley...............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

No problem. Looks good on a mesh as well don't you think? You cheeky young pup, boring old bugger is it?

Good job your my boss.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

Pm sent as requested


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Got it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gawd,

I've just noticed that the Vostok "Tradition" changes date at a few seconds after midnight









Could this be a "good" watch?

Yep, I'm pretty sure it is


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just picked up a Vostok 1943 replica in Kiev (and I get back and find them on RLT!), I think they are a limited edition and indivisually numbered. There were some nice looking Vostoks, are they moving away from pictures of ice breakers and battleships!?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi JoT,

I've heard that they are, and about time too


----------

